# Panasonic CQ-TX5500W



## stickpony (Nov 8, 2010)

this has got to be the coolest looking head unit ever... how is the SQ of this unit compared to some of the no bells and whistles pure SQ high-end units on the market?


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Ask Yuri-he's got one.


----------



## stickpony (Nov 8, 2010)

The Baron Groog said:


> Ask Yuri-he's got one.


yeah... dont know him


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Just ask, he's friendly enough! Has helped me with my install after I met him buying some equipment off him, top chap!


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

It will sound really sweet if you change the tube inside. Its hard to find good one with good condition though . My unit doesn't sound as clean and has some noise floor. But when i asked others they dont have that problem. 

IMO, vocals and highs from the preamp tube is fantastic, really warm not harsh at all.


----------



## stickpony (Nov 8, 2010)

khanhfat said:


> It will sound really sweet if you change the tube inside. Its hard to find good one with good condition though . My unit doesn't sound as clean and has some noise floor. But when i asked others they dont have that problem.
> 
> IMO, vocals and highs from the preamp tube is fantastic, really warm not harsh at all.


ok.. but how does the sound quality compare to high-end head units, such as a drx-9255 or other such "no frills" animal?


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

my panny sounds sweet , it has had a tube change before i bought it so i am not sure what tube its running .
from what i found it's quite easy to get the tube's and swap them over ..

in context i prefer it over my hx-d2/drz9255 (without processing) and i would say its right up with my mcintosh mx4000 ,, slightly warmer sound but with no less detailing .

again i would say its a step up imho from drx9255 (yes i had a drx) in fact i bench tested them both in my garage setup ..and i sold the drx and the drz 

ps they also look cool at night ...


----------



## stickpony (Nov 8, 2010)

yuri said:


> my panny sounds sweet , it has had a tube change before i bought it so i am not sure what tube its running .
> from what i found it's quite easy to get the tube's and swap them over ..
> 
> in context i prefer it over my hx-d2/drz9255 (without processing) and i would say its right up with my mcintosh mx4000 ,, slightly warmer sound but with no less detailing .
> ...


awesome review, thanks... what kind of DACs does this thing have?

i am wondering though that if coupled with one of the hybrid tube amps, if the tube pre-amp in the head unit becomes redundant?? i am building a system around the tu4360 old school US amps hybrid tube amp.. i wonder if a tube preamp in the head AND tubes in the amp will make the sound stage "too" soft??


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

stickpony said:


> awesome review, thanks... what kind of DACs does this thing have?
> 
> i am wondering though that if coupled with one of the hybrid tube amps, if the tube pre-amp in the head unit becomes redundant?? i am building a system around the tu4360 old school US amps hybrid tube amp.. i wonder if a tube preamp in the head AND tubes in the amp will make the sound stage "too" soft??



just a 16 bit as far as i know ????

so far i have used /tested the panny with .
mcintosh mc4000m , mc425m, mc431m 
genesis dmx ,dual mono, da110 ,sa30's .sm100's & sm60's.
alpine 357 5 channel 
kenwood 1023's even a jbl 755.6 

but far and away the best combination was with a tru technology c-7.4t amp . 
absolutely stunning midrange and treble ,it literally took my breath away . 
not the slightest hint of harshness no matter hard pushed .only ever so slightly lean in the bass i felt .
in a heart beat it would be my first choice amp for mids and tweets if i could persuade my friend to sell it to me  

i can't say how the US tube will combine with the panny but i also thought the panny & the tru tube would be "too soft " before i hooked them up and boy was i wrong 

speakers used would have a major impact to the overall sound ,probably best partnered with some lively (focals) rather than smooth (dynaudio) 
type speakers imho .

i can honestly say the panny is one h/u i never regretted buying and i can't ever see me selling it


----------



## stickpony (Nov 8, 2010)

yuri said:


> just a 16 bit as far as i know ????
> 
> so far i have used /tested the panny with .
> mcintosh mc4000m , mc425m, mc431m
> ...


well, it certainly looks bad-ass. 

harshness, IMO, is determined by the distortion level of the amp. any decent amp will not sound harsh as long as it has a clean signal coming in, and the amp is not sent into clipping...

this thread has reinforced my belief that head units are like fine wine, so many different flavors, but all still very similar, there are just little nuances that separate them and make them different...


i am somewhat of a spec hound... if anyone knows a link to where i can find the specs of the panasonic unit mentioned in this thread, i would greatly appreciate it. also, if anyone knows where i can buy one, let me know.

thanks Yuri for the review of the headunit, it was very helpful

pity there is nobody nearby in south FL who can demo one for me...


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

^ told you Yuri would help out!

Yuri-gonna try doing some more, hopefully finish, the damned mini this week-are you about?


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks Yuri for the info on the amps he pair it with. I"m not sure how it sound like when pairing with a processor . Customtronic probably can tell you more about that. 

Yuri was right about the treble and midranage area. There's no harshness at all when crank it all the way up with no EQ, i used to jam pretty hard with hertz mlk165.

I wish i had a good copy of that Unit to keep. PM me your email, i'll forward the english manual over. So far the best tube we found is the WEstern Electric 396A with Kultube treatment from tubeworld.com .


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

I have the Panasonic CQ-TX5500W also and upgrade the tube.. I got a little bit better tube than the one listed as I owe both.

the Tube i have is also a 396ACryo....

it sounds great with with factory tube, but really shines with the upgraded tubes...


----------



## stickpony (Nov 8, 2010)

DAT said:


> I have the Panasonic CQ-TX5500W also and upgrade the tube.. I got a little bit better tube than the one listed as I owe both.
> 
> the Tube i have is also a 396ACryo....
> 
> it sounds great with with factory tube, but really shines with the upgraded tubes...


don't you have to re-adjust certain thinsg inside the unit electronically if you put an aftermarket tube in their with slightly different characteristics?


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

stickpony said:


> don't you have to re-adjust certain thinsg inside the unit electronically if you put an aftermarket tube in their with slightly different characteristics?


No Sir.  You remove the small cover on the front and carefully remove the tube with a cloth and insert the new one. 10 minutes tops to do it.


----------



## stickpony (Nov 8, 2010)

DAT said:


> No Sir.  You remove the small cover on the front and carefully remove the tube with a cloth and insert the new one. 10 minutes tops to do it.


hmm interesting... well then, i am buying one of these after xmas... can anybody make suggestions as to what the best tubes are to buy as a replacement for the stock tube?


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

Contact Tubeworld.com he'll recommend you the Western Electric 396A with Kultube treatment or whatever he named it.


----------



## panasonic perfect (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi guys, just joined here and found this thread. I just bought a CQ-TX5500D Japanese model and found a radio adapter to pickup the entire FM band on it. I also contacted tubeworld in hopes of upgrading the tube. My question to you is with the 45 wpc it puts out can you just run 1 set of kappa perfect 6.1's and a pair of kappa 692.9I 6X9 speakers with it without killing the internal amp? It's going in a Saab 900se turbo so the car is small and I'm not looking for the big boom bass and horrific volume at all. Just crystal clear clean sound to drive with. I will buy an amp if necessary before the install if y'all think its necessary to do so, and if so any suggestions? the speakers are new, the head unit is used very lightly, and the amp can be a ebay item as long as it is in like new condition and a brand I can recognize as quality. Bear in mind, I dont listen to rap, just music that is clear and well recorded. lots of rock, and female country voices are good. any ideas? Also anyone have the English user manual?


----------



## panasonic perfect (Apr 27, 2011)

Update, just purchased a McIntosh MC 431 to run the mess. Got on ebay and had a small amount of libation to help with the pushing of the buy it now button.
I think it will all be ok now. I feel like I made a good decision with the amp selection with the THD so low and how clean the mac runs. Im in it for a total of 1700 dollars for the whole mess not including install... I know you guys spend much much more on sq sound but I'm just learning here. please let me know where I am messing up in this journey? I know all cars are different and Saab being the oddball out, I have only a couple places for speakers. the doors fit the 6.5 drivers with the tweeters going in the dash where the 4 inch speakers went. the 6X9s fit in the rear sides where the original drivers went with little mods. any install guys out there with advice? what next?


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Personally I'd forget the 6x9s and get a subwoofer or some subwoofer 6x9s instead.

You can then filter the low bass from the front speakers, which will give them better SQ and improve power handling. Otherwise just deaden anywhere you're mounting speakers and try and seal any service holes in your doors.


----------



## panasonic perfect (Apr 27, 2011)

what would be the bad part of having the 6X9's in the rear? quality of the speakers? placement? This is a 4 door 900ng turbo hatchback 1997 model with no speakers in rear doors just the front doors, dash and rear 6X9 placements. I already made lexan plates for the tweeters in the dash and they fit perfect. Now I am taking the door panels off to place the 6.1 perfect drivers with some sound deadening material. after that I need to install amplifier and crossovers and run wire to amp and head unit. not sure if I have ever been this excited about a car stereo install but I want it right from the start.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

The reason I'd ditch the 6x9s is they tend to be more efficient then the fronts, which can pull the sound stage back, while they can give a decent bass output they won't give you a sub-bass output. 

Your fronts should play comfortabley down to the 70-90Hz region and will sound MUCH better if you filter out these frequencies and then have a deicated subwoofer to produce them instead. 

You can go for 6x9 subs, or normal 8/10/12" drivers under your shelf in an IB config or a conventional sub in the boot-if you don't fit 6x9s their holes will allow your sub to breathe through the shelf.


----------

